# Lets start a Lawyer contact list



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

It seems like a lot of hard working drivers/contractors/subs are having problems collecting. We should start a lawyer contact list [by state] of lawyers familiar with plow contracts, contract law, contract disputes, liens, and other snow removal related matters. We probably should get permission from the attorneys before we post; but I'm sure they won't mind the extra clients.

If we do not do a public list, we can have a thread were people ask for help and someone who knows of an experienced attorney can PM the info.

Although I currently do not need an lawyer for my business matters, could someone list or PM me the info of an experienced Northern VA attorney, I think it would be prudent to have this information on file.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

In my expirience, it's easier to use a collection agency vs. going the lawyer route.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

anyone know of a good collection agency & rates for Michigan?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I think it would be easier to just look in the yellow pages and find a local firm that handles corporate and contract law. We have one particlular law firm that handles everything for us. You should already have a firm pcked out ahead of time for stituations. We have used the same firm for collection, businees matters, etc since we went into business. We are also good friends with one of the partners and they all are clients of ours. For our company, this was a good move as we have brought in alot of work from this relationship.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i agree, plan on 30% cost for a lawywer, with no gaurantee of funds. Even when the court rules in your favor it may take years to get your money.....JMO dont get in too deep


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

could be a little more...the place I work just used a collection agency and it was 1/3 (33.33%). 1/3 of a big bill takes a good hunk out of it.


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

What should subs do who haven't been paid? What about the labor board?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a collection and attorney for collecting. Yes the collections agency charges less % based on dollar amount and age of invoice, but in my opinion they are not as efficient as my lawyer, although he gets 50% but he gets me paid everytime..I think that the customer gets the letter from the attorney and just figures out that im serious about collecting and they pay up..
Pm for collections info, i;ll dig up the phone number (silvertouch(


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

*Steinberg Stearns & Cruz*

The law firm of Steinberg, Stearns, & Cruz based out of Florida

My contact there is Brady Baya. He is great and we've recovered quite a bit of $ from customers who we were ready to write off as lost causes. They are affiliated with SIMA and work QUICK. They have a sliding pay scale...I think we've paid between 15-20% of funds recovered. I just got a call today about an account that they received FULL PAYMENT from yesterday. (That's why I'm posting - I'm so relieved because it was a big delinquent account, over 14K).  Tell him Maggie from Northwest recommended him. =)

Direct (813) 343-0120

Toll Free (866) 686-7254

Fax (727) 645-6986

http://www.steinbergstearnsandcruz.com/


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

That 15-20% is not bad to pay especially if you were going to write them off as a loss. But thats why I have a brother that is a contract lawyer. Works for a big frim in Chicago. Gotta love a free attorney! Or at least cheaper than most!


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never had a problem collecting but my contract states that the customer is responsible for all attorney fees. So wouldn't the attorney need to add his cost onto the bill? That is what I would instruct my attorney to do if needed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

All that means is u have to pay the lawyer fees up front. Then when you settle, he will have to pay your fees. But have fun getting that out of them. If they are not paying the bill, they are not going to pay your lawyer fees. Plus, 99 percent of the cases get settled out of court and at that point, most people just want their original contract amount.


----------

